# DVR Corrupted Recordings?



## imikeyy (Aug 5, 2012)

I've been having this problem for a while, but I decided I wanted to fix it. Whenever I scroll down my playlist, when I reach a certain point, my list will just freeze. There are still more recordings below the one I am frozen at, I can see with the indicator arrow pointing down, but I can't get to them. I assume there is some kind of corrupted error, that maybe the receiver can't read the hard drive, but idk. Is there a way to remotely delete the recordings online? I'm connected through whole-home, and the same issue happens when I try to delete the recordings from other receivers in the house. If anybody has any advice, that's be great. I'd like to steer clear from wiping the drive completely, I have a lot of season passes. Thanks for the help


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Not sure what's going on here, but if you want to remove some recordings, you might go to each DVR and change the playlist option from "all" to local. This will then show only the recordings on that DVR. Delete what you want, then change back to "all" and move to the next DVR and repeat this.


----------



## imikeyy (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh yeah I've tried that. It's recordings only on the DVR in my room. I can't get to the ones on my DVR that I want to delete because when I scroll down my playlist, it will freeze, and then I have to exit the playlist in order to do anything b


----------



## ssandhoops (Dec 2, 2007)

If you have an iPad, you can delete recordings via the iPad app.


----------



## imikeyy (Aug 5, 2012)

ssandhoops;3193151 said:


> If you have an iPad, you can delete recordings via the iPad app.


The DirectTV for iPad? Or that Nomad app?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Have you tried the Channel Down button to jump a page at a time ? Maybe it would jump over the problematic item. ??


----------



## imikeyy (Aug 5, 2012)

jimmie57;3193244 said:


> Have you tried the Channel Down button to jump a page at a time ? Maybe it would jump over the problematic item. ??


Whether I do it one page or one item at a time it's the same problem. It gets stuck.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Have you done a menu restart? You may have but I dont see where you say you did unless I missed it. If there are bad areas of the drive it will try and correct during the reboot process and attempt to fix what it can if it truly is a corrupt recording(s)


----------



## imikeyy (Aug 5, 2012)

CCarncross;3193426 said:


> Have you done a menu restart? You may have but I dont see where you say you did unless I missed it. If there are bad areas of the drive it will try and correct during the reboot process and attempt to fix what it can if it truly is a corrupt recording(s)


I hadn't done that, I didn't know that was possible, never heard of it. That won't delete any shows or season passes right?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

No.

Unless, of course, the HD is bad and it crashes on reboot - which would happen eventually anyway.


----------



## imikeyy (Aug 5, 2012)

How do I do that then?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Menu - Settings - Reset - Restart Receiver


----------

